# Kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 e framebuffer

## f0llia

Avevo letto che con i nuovi kernel per installare e configurare il framebuffer era cambiato qualcosa, adesso non riesco a ritrovare il post con l'how-to, potete dirmi come fare con questo kernel ?

Grazie e scusate per la ripetizione

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778

----------

## f0llia

Grazie mille  :Wink: 

----------

## f0llia

il kernel 2.6.10 è gia patchato ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> il kernel 2.6.10 è gia patchato ?

 

Dipende quale usi, se e' il gentoo si

----------

## f0llia

si gentoo-r4

Grazie

----------

## f0llia

Ho seguito le istruzioni postate qui :

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/gensplash-in-5-easy-steps.php

e nel kernel ho compilato le cose dette qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778

Ma al reboot, grub si impalla e non si avvia piu nulla!

Che puo essere ?

----------

## f0llia

Non capisco che sta succedendo adesso in /boot mi ritrovo una cartella chimata anch'essa boot contenente gli stessi identici file della cartella madre /boot!

Che succede ?

Edit: la cosa strana è che la cartella boot da cui prende le informazioni si la /boot/boot/ (la cartella dentro /boot)

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## unz

è sempre stato così ... non c'è nulla di strano

grub s'impalla è vaghissimo .. che dice?

ps ma al boot dai un'impostazione dello schermo tipo ... video=1024x768-16@75 se usi vesa-tng o vga=781 se usi vesa ...

----------

## f0llia

 *unz wrote:*   

> è sempre stato così ... non c'è nulla di strano

 

Io non ho mai avuto un /boot dentro /boot ..  :Confused: 

 *unz wrote:*   

> ps ma al boot dai un'impostazione dello schermo tipo ... video=1024x768-16@75 se usi vesa-tng o vga=781 se usi vesa ...

 

Si do vga=794 , ma dice che è un valore non valido

----------

## alemare

Ciao... quella cartella in boot che si chiama boot è un link ed è normale, in un posto di poco fa c'era scritto perchè almeno nel grub.conf ti permette sia di scrivere

```
kernel boot/.....

oppure

kernel /....
```

io comunque ho il tuo stesso kernel e il framebuffer mi funziona, per metterlo ho sempre seguito la procedura descritta qua... 

Ciao Alemare

----------

## knefas

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Ma al reboot, grub si impalla e non si avvia piu nulla!

 

Il grub ti da qualche errore? 

Se si impalla "nero e basta" prova a rimuovere la linea "splashimage ....", se e' quello il problema vediamo dopo come metterla a posto di nuovo.

Ah, credo che se metti 

```
video=vesafb:....
```

 non serva specificare vga=, ma magari posta il tuo grub.conf...  :Smile: 

----------

## alemare

Ciao!

se ti serve io in grub ho questo:

```
title Gentoo 2.6.10

root(hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.10-r4 root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70

splash=silent,theme:emergence

```

mettere vga=# credo che fosse per come si doveva fare prima per il framebuffer...

Ciao Alemare

----------

## f0llia

Ecco il mio grub.conf:

```

 # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb;ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@75 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

ho seguito la guida anche la guida del wiki.. ma continua a non funzionare nulla   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mikfaina

Scusate la domanda ma come mai qualcuno chiedeva se è pachato il kernel??

Che significa??

----------

## f0llia

Perche per abilitare il framebuffer il kernel ha bisogno di "qualcosa in piu" e per mettere quel qualcosa in piu serve una patch che aggiunge le funzioni richieste.

----------

## unz

mmm manca la root?

root (hd0,0)

----------

## koma

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> Scusate la domanda ma come mai qualcuno chiedeva se è pachato il kernel??
> 
> Che significa??

 http://www.apogeonline.com/openpress/libri/617/node70.html qui spiega cosa dove quando e perchè ^_^

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> Scusate la domanda ma come mai qualcuno chiedeva se è pachato il kernel??
> 
> Che significa??

 

Il kernel vanilla (quelli che scaricheresti da kernel.org) hanno certe opzioni scelte dal gruppo di lavoro di linus e metto delle nuovo funzionalita quando lo reputano giusto. C'e' invece gente con altre esigenze e allora sono mati i vari ck-... aa-..,... che sono kernel con delle funzionalita' in piu' (tipo gentoo che ha la patch per il fbsplash)

----------

## alemare

Ciao F0llia... ho visto che nel tuo grub hai 

```
video=vesafb;ywrap
```

io invece del ";" ho ":" forse è quello magari... 

Ciao Alemare

----------

## f0llia

Allora ho aggiunto la riga per la root e cambiato il ; in : ma niente da fare.. non mi da nessun errore ma dopo la slpashimage di grub carica tutto normalmente..niente fb   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ecco qui il mio grub.conf:

```

# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@75 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

Che posso fare ??

----------

## alemare

ciao! messo splash nel runlevel?

```
rc-update add splash default
```

Ciao Alemare

----------

## f0llia

 *alemare wrote:*   

> ciao! messo splash nel runlevel?
> 
> ```
> rc-update add splash default
> ```
> ...

 

Si si aggiunto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Ma al reboot, grub si impalla e non si avvia piu nulla!
> 
> Che puo essere ?

 

Cosa vuol dire si impalla? Da qualche errore?

----------

## f0llia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *f0llia wrote:*   Ma al reboot, grub si impalla e non si avvia piu nulla!
> 
> Che puo essere ? 
> 
> Cosa vuol dire si impalla? Da qualche errore?

 

Quell'errore ho risolto, era un errore di sintassi in grub.conf, il problema è che cmq non va il fb... non dice nulla semplicemente si avvia normalmente senza il fb.

----------

## mc619

che scheda grafica monti? che supporto hai attivato nel kernel?Usi i vesa o quelli specifici per la scheda video?

----------

## f0llia

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> che scheda grafica monti? che supporto hai attivato nel kernel?Usi i vesa o quelli specifici per la scheda video?

 

Ho un nvidia FX 5200, nel kernel ho attivato le opzioni che sono segnalate nelle giude postate prima. I driver dovrebbero essere i vesa-tng..

----------

## f0llia

Nussuna idea ?   :Sad: 

----------

## mc619

dovresti postare qualke cosa di più significativo... grub.conf ad esempio....

e magari spiegare passo passo il tuo tentativo... io l'ho fatto oggi e sul portatile pur nn avendo una risoluzione "standard" gensplash va (ho la tua stessa scheda video...) sicuro di aver abilitato tutto il necessario nel kernel?

----------

## f0llia

Ecco esattamente i passaggi che ho fatto:

Ho compilato nel kernel le seguenti voci:

Device Drivers ---> 

Graphics support ---> 

[*] Support for frame buffer devices 

<*>   VESA VGA graphics support

VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  ---> (X) vesafb-tng   

[*] Support for the framebuffer splash

 Console display driver support -->  --- VGA text 

 [*]   Video mode selection support

   <*> Framebuffer Console support

Logo configuration -->

[*] Bootup logo       

[*]   Standard black and white Linux logo

 [*]   Standard 16-color Linux logo

[*]   Standard 224-color Linux logo    

Ho compilato il tutto con 

```
make && make bzImage modules modules_install
```

poi ho copiato la bzImage in /boot :

```
cp /arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot (con la /boot montata naturalmente)
```

Poi:

```
emerge splashutils
```

e

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 -r 1024x768 emergence
```

Alla fine ho configurato il mio grub.conf in questo modo:

```

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@75 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

Reboot della macchina e non va nulla.. si avvia senza fb   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## knefas

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Logo configuration -->
> 
> [*] Bootup logo       
> 
> [*]   Standard black and white Linux logo
> ...

 

Il logo non serve, anzi, ho letto che puo' dare problemi. (pero' nn so, nel topic "ufficiale" c'e' scritto ancora di usarlo)

Poi prova magari a settare il refresh piu' basso, tipo a 70,Last edited by knefas on Wed Jan 12, 2005 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## f0llia

 *knefas wrote:*   

>  *f0llia wrote:*   Logo configuration -->
> 
> [*] Bootup logo       
> 
> [*]   Standard black and white Linux logo
> ...

 

Quindi ? Provo a togliere quella parte nel kernel ?

----------

## knefas

boh, prova...al massimo lo rimetti!  :Smile: 

ah, e non ho visto se hai messo nel kernel 

```
 <*> RAM disk support

 (4096) Default RAM disk size (kbytes) (NEW)

 [*]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support
```

----------

## f0llia

Si, ho compilato:

```

 <*> RAM disk support

 (16)  Default number of RAM disk

 (4096) Default RAM disk size (kbytes)

[*]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support  

```

----------

## unz

qui 

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@75
```

prova a mettere cosÃ¬ 

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@75
```

----------

## mc619

 *unz wrote:*   

> qui 
> 
> ```
> kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@75
> ```
> ...

 

togli vesafb:ywrap,mtrr, e lascia solo video=tuarisoluzione

----------

## f0llia

Ho provato a modificare il mio grub.conf in questo modo:

```

root # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=1024x768-32@75 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

Ma non cambia nulla.. sempre la stessa cosa, niente errori al boot ma anche niente fb!!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## unz

e quello che ti dissi io?

portare la risoluzione da 32 a 16?

----------

## f0llia

Stessa cosa.. niente errori ma niente fb..

Cmq in kde uso una risoluzione di 1280x1024 a 65 Hz e va tutto senza problemi.. in 1024x768 il fb non dovrebbe dare problemi o è una considerazione sbagliata ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Postami un 

```
# ls -l /usr/src
```

e un

```
# uname -a
```

----------

## f0llia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Postami un 
> 
> ```
> # ls -l /usr/src
> ```
> ...

 

Purtroppo al momento non ho sotto mano la macchina in questione, appena piu tardi li posto.

Grazie per l'aiuto

----------

## f0llia

Eccoli:

```

root # ls -l /usr/src

total 1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   31 Jan 11 21:04 linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1312 Jan 13 21:38 linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4

```

e

```

root # uname -a

Linux goku 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Tue Jan 11 22:40:50 CET 2005 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Cmq in kde uso una risoluzione di 1280x1024 a 65 Hz e va tutto senza problemi.. in 1024x768 il fb non dovrebbe dare problemi o è una considerazione sbagliata ?

 

Prova ad abbassare la frequenza del frame buffer a 60Hz al posto di 75

----------

## f0llia

ho provato a sistemare.. adesso il mio grub.conf è cosi:

```

 # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

..purtroppo non va niente di niente.. del frambuffer neanche l'ombra..  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No non devi mettere

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence 
```

ma

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence
```

----------

## f0llia

qualche post prima mi era stato detto di levarle quelle due opzioni.. 

adesso provo a rimetterle con il refresh che mi hai detto tu.   :Wink: 

----------

## f0llia

niente da fare:

```

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma il framebuffer va o e' solo il gensplash che non va?

----------

## f0llia

non va nulla ..carica esattamente come se non avessi mai installato nulla.. proprio come carica appena dopo aver finito l'installazione.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> non va nulla ..carica esattamente come se non avessi mai installato nulla.. proprio come carica appena dopo aver finito l'installazione.

 

Si ma i fonto sono piccoli o no? Quando sta facendo il boot ti esce una icona in alto?

----------

## f0llia

no, font enormi e niente icona

----------

## unz

fai 

```
ls -la /boot
```

e poi 

```
mount /boot

ls -la /boot
```

----------

## f0llia

Eccoli:

```

root # ls -la /boot

total 2523

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      72 Jan 13 11:32 .

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root     584 Jan 11 22:17 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2580274 Jan 13 21:40 bzImage

```

e

```

root # mount /boot

root # ls -la /boot

total 9993

drwxr-xr-x   5 root root    1024 Jan 11 23:53 .

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root     584 Jan 11 22:17 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root       0 Oct 27 22:19 .keep

lrwxr-xr-x   1 root root      27 Jan 11 23:21 System.map -> System.map-2.6.10-gentoo-r4

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1025415 Jan 11 23:21 System.map-2.6.10-gentoo-r4

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1025415 Jan 11 23:14 System.map-2.6.10-gentoo-r4.old

lrwxr-xr-x   1 root root      31 Jan 11 23:21 System.map.old -> System.map-2.6.10-gentoo-r4.old

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root    1024 Jan 11 22:28 boot

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2580274 Jan 14 11:52 bzImage

lrwxr-xr-x   1 root root      23 Jan 11 23:21 config -> config-2.6.10-gentoo-r4

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   30283 Jan 11 23:21 config-2.6.10-gentoo-r4

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   30283 Jan 11 23:14 config-2.6.10-gentoo-r4.old

lrwxr-xr-x   1 root root      27 Jan 11 23:21 config.old -> config-2.6.10-gentoo-r4.old

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  602491 Jan 11 23:53 fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    1024 Jan 11 22:15 grub

drwx------   2 root root   12288 Jan 11 18:27 lost+found

lrwxr-xr-x   1 root root      24 Jan 11 23:21 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.10-gentoo-r4

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2735431 Jan 11 23:21 vmlinuz-2.6.10-gentoo-r4

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2132897 Jan 11 23:14 vmlinuz-2.6.10-gentoo-r4.old

lrwxr-xr-x   1 root root      28 Jan 11 23:21 vmlinuz.old -> vmlinuz-2.6.10-gentoo-r4.old

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei sicuro che quando hai messo l'immagine del kernel la boot era montata?

----------

## f0llia

Si, una volta nel dubbio dopo averla copiata, ho provato a dare mount /boot e mi ha confermato che gia era montata.

----------

## unz

abbiamo ripercorso tutti insieme le fasi di installazione senza cavare il ragno dal fottuto buco ... io mi arrendo [cacchio sta capitando sempre più spesso  :Sad: ] ... ma che scheda video e processore hai?

non è che ricadi in questi meandri -> http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/

----------

## f0llia

Ho una NVIDIA FX 5200 e il processore è un Pentium III 1,0 Ghz..  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## IPc0P

salve raga.. mi intrometto nel discorso perche ho piu o meno la stessa cosa da fare, a me fb funziona ma con caratteri 600x800, ho seguito tutti i passi da fare nn da nessun errore solo che nella linea dopo

kernel /kernel ecc.ecc...

nella linea

initrd / ecc ecc

se io ci metto  /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024 

mi va in kernelpanic perche nn trova il suoi initrd, e pure nel fare lo 

splash_geninitramfs nn da errori e viene regolarmente creato nella dir di boot

grub.conf

title Gentoo Linux 

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r4 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192              real_root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@75  splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /initrd-2.6.10-gentoo-r4	

cosi come e' messo funziona ma a 800x600

se cambio la linea inirtd nn va piu!!

idee?

graie 

fabio

monitor LCD 1280x1024 (LG) H-30-83  V-56-75

----------

## knefas

 *IPc0P wrote:*   

> se io ci metto  /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024 
> 
> mi va in kernelpanic perche nn trova il suoi initrd, e pure nel fare lo 
> 
> splash_geninitramfs nn da errori e viene regolarmente creato nella dir di boot

 

se (hd0,0) e' la tua dir di boot (cioe' /dev/hda1) allora devi mettere semplicemente

```
initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024
```

, perche' hai gia' dato root (hd0,0),quindi tutti i percorsi si riferiscono a li'.

 :Smile: 

----------

## IPc0P

si in effetti e' cosi come dici , e in effetti ho soltanto sbagliato io a scrivere,

il file giustoche ho io di  grub.conf

initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

e se io ce la scrivo cosi, al boot lui nn trova gli initr e va in kernel panic!!!

fabio

----------

## knefas

IPcOP, mi pare di capire che stai usando genkernel...hai ricompilato il kernel con

```
genkernel --menuconfig --gensplash=emergence all
```

?

trovi maggiori info qui

spero sia solo questo...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## IPc0P

si ho usato genkernel....

sto gia provando con le nuove info che mi hai postato...

ti faccio sapere ..graziee

fabio

----------

## ivanbenassi978

follia io avevo il tuo stesso identico problema e ho risolto con 

```
 

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.10 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=788 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 
```

Spero ti sia d'aiuto   :Razz: 

----------

## IPc0P

ciao knefas.. ho seguito alla lettera l'ultimo howto da te linkato, ma niente da

fare, fa tutto quello che deve fare , crea il fbsplash... nel boot ecc ecc

configuro grub nel modo corretto ma se nella linea degli initrd 

se ci metto

initrd /inirtd-2.6.10-gentoo-r4     funziona tutto ma con fonts a 800x600

se ci metto

initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024  nn funziona nemmeno a morire...kernel panic 

mi e' venuto un dubbio nn e' chela scheda video nn è compatibile anche se con la debian funziona , basta che gli metto vga=791 e i fonts diminuiscono la dimensione!!!

scheda video  nVidia riva tnt2 model 64/model 64 pro

ha un paio di anni, nn è niente di specilae!!

grazie 

fabio

----------

## IPc0P

ragazzi... alla fine ce' l'ho fatta..... avviavo il kernel sbagliato con lo fbsplash

giusto...che pirla!!!!!!

pero'' i fonts sono rimasti  enormi lo stesso

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024 vga=791 spalsh=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

e al posto di 791 glieli ho provati tutti, 794-788-0x317-0x314-0x31a-0x31b

dove' che sbaglio adesso ???

fabio

----------

## knefas

con vesafb (quello di vesa-tng, per intenderci) non serve mettere vga=  :Smile: 

----------

## oleo

Io ho seguito sia questo thread, che i link WIKI e HOWTO in 5 STEP senza riuscirci... evevo lo stesso problema di f0llia: niente errori e niente framebuffer.

Poi ho provato a sostituire, nel file grub.conf, vesafb con rivafb avendo una scheda video nVidia TNT2.

Ora è tutto a posto!

----------

## unz

 *IPc0P wrote:*   

> ragazzi... alla fine ce' l'ho fatta..... avviavo il kernel sbagliato con lo fbsplash
> 
> giusto...che pirla!!!!!!
> 
> pero'' i fonts sono rimasti  enormi lo stesso
> ...

 

nel kernel io ho attivato tutte le opzioni di 

-> graphic support

     -> console driver 

e ho dei caratteri normali al boot

----------

## IPc0P

adesso che ho messo rivafb al posto di vesafb... e' cambiato finalmente qualcosa.... le scritte sono uscite fuori dallo schermo di 2 dita.

provo ad aggiungere vga=??

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## IPc0P

grazie a tutti... tutto apposto. 

faccio un riassunto e posto dal primo all'ultimo passaggio...promesso!!!

fabio

----------

## IPc0P

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Avevo letto che con i nuovi kernel per installare e configurare il framebuffer era cambiato qualcosa, adesso non riesco a ritrovare il post con l'how-to, potete dirmi come fare con questo kernel ?
> 
> Grazie e scusate per la ripetizione

 

----------

## IPc0P

Come ho configurato il framebuffer sulla mia linux box con l'aiuto del Forum Gentoo.it el'"HOWTO fbslpash"segue link:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Configuring_.2F_compiling_the_kernel_.28genkernel_users.29 in particolare per una scheda video "Nvidia riva tnt2 64/model 64pro".

Ho una macchina amd64 3200+ ASUS KN8-E DELUX-EAYZ e' una socket 754- NVIDIA nForce3 350Gb dual-raid....

ma la scheda video...lasciamo perdere..dell'avanti guerra..dovrei sostituirla prima o poii!

Schermo LCD (LG)FLATRON L1715S 1280x1024.

Per prima cosa ho configurato e compilato il kernel (nel mio caso 2.6.10):

#cd /usr/src/linux

#make menuconfig

-ho attivato il supporto per il framebuffer

-il supporto grafico per vesa gva

-supporto per il framebuffer splash

-ho attivato il supporto per il ram disk

-initial ram disk

e poi ho compilato:

#make

Ho emerso splashutils:

#emerge splashutils

Dato che la mia /boot e' in hda1 l'ho montata e ho finito di compilare:

#make modules_install

#make install

e con il kernel ho finito.

Poi per prima cosa ho cancellato l'immagine del file initramfs con:

#rm /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz 

#splash_geninitramfs -v -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1280x1024 emergence

#make bzImage

#make install

#cp /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot

#cd /etc/spalsh

#splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024 -r 1280x1024 emergence

Adesso ho configurato il bootloader

Allego direttamente il mio (le due righe di config.):

#kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=rivafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-16@75 vga=791 splash=silent,theme:emergence

#initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

Salvo esco 

e riavvio.

ringrazio chi mi ha dato una mano e chi no, cosi' cio' ragionato meglio da solo!!!

questo vuole essere solo un mio modestissimo contributo a chi prima o poi si configurerà il frambuffer da solo!!

ciaoooo!

fabio

 :Wink: 

----------

## calvizia

```

bruttabox root # nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf 

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo 2.6.10 r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-16@75

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

```

Stesso problema che aveva f0llia ma anche seguendo la guida e poi il post non sono ancora riuscito a vedere dei caratteri decenti nella mia console..... anche meno il bootsplash

```

bruttabox root # uname -a

Linux bruttabox 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #2 Thu Feb 10 23:51:55 UCT 2005 i686 Pentium II (Deschutes) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

----------

## calvizia

 *oleo wrote:*   

> Io ho seguito sia questo thread, che i link WIKI e HOWTO in 5 STEP senza riuscirci... evevo lo stesso problema di f0llia: niente errori e niente framebuffer.
> 
> Poi ho provato a sostituire, nel file grub.conf, vesafb con rivafb avendo una scheda video nVidia TNT2.
> 
> Ora è tutto a posto!

 

Ecco la risposta, ho risolto semplicemente inserendo radeonfb....

----------

## paperp

Io ho lo stesso problema di follia , ho una scheda nvidia , kernel patchato ck ho seguito l'how to e tutti i tentativi di questo post , compreso mettere rivafb , ma niente , il mio framebuffer fa abb schifo ,caratteri enormi e niente bootsplash , vedo solo il pimguino all'inizio..cavolo e l'ho provate tutte....

----------

## calvizia

metti tutte le info per capire dove potrebbe essere il problema

----------

## unz

a parte tutto quello che ho scritto prima io in /etc/rc.conf ho

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

ma non è che avete degli splash bruttissimi ed il pc si rifiuta di caricarli?  :Very Happy: 

provate questo -> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=20590

----------

## paperp

provo a postare i vari riferimenti per capire meglio:

Grub-

```

# Grub boot menu configuration file

#

# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 10

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 1

# Fallback to the second entry.

fallback 0

# Use Gentoo Splash Image

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/gentoo.xpm.gz

# Boot Gentoo Linux at 1280x1024 framebuffer resolution

title Gentoo-2.6.10

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.10-cko3 ro root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-16@60 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024
```

Il kernel in questione è un cko 

```

boatanchor ~ # uname -r

2.6.10-cko3
```

Il kernel è stato configurato con tutte le features richieste.Faccio notare che ho cambiato più volte sia il video= che la definizione avevo infatti 32@85 e l'ho calato all'attuale..altro non mi viene in mente. :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## calvizia

Scheda Video? inserisci al posto di vesafb 

nel caso di schede radeon >> radeonfb

nel caso di schede nvidia >> rivafb

----------

## paperp

Ho una nvidia ,  e ho già provato a cambiare in rivafb , ma niente!!

----------

## f0llia

torno ad avere lo stesso problema ... niente fb all'avvio.. stavolta il kernel è:

```

~ # uname -r

2.6.12-gentoo-r4

```

ho compilato tutto nel kernel e ho seguito qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1506448 per mettere il fb ..

ma al reboot niente di niente..

il mio grub.conf:

```

cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 20

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2005.0

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 gentoo=nodevfs video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@60 splash=silent, theme:gechi

initrd /boot/fbsplash-gechi-1280x1024

#Boot per Windows Xp

title=Windows Xp Professional

rootnoverify (hd0,3)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

----------

## Onip

```
Hal9000 ~ # uname -r

2.6.12-gentoo-r4

Hal9000 ~ # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 1

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo 2.6

root (hd0,4)

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 <-- va sulla linea di kernel 

initrd (hd0,4)/fbsplash-livecd-2005.0-1024x768

title=Windows Xp

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

makeactive

```

A me funziona tutto perfettamente. con queste splashutils (le ultime stabili per x86)

```
Hal9000 ~ # eix splashutils

* media-gfx/splashutils

     Available versions:  0.9.1 ~1.1.9.6 1.1.9.6-r1

     Installed:           1.1.9.6-r1

     Homepage:            http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/

     Description:         Framebuffer splash utilities.
```

Nota1: La riga con CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 va sulla linea del kernel

Nota2: pare che le splashutils si compilino in funzione anche dei sorgenti del kernel. ==> se avete cambiato kenrel le dovete riemergere.

Byez

----------

## f0llia

@onip: mi potresti dire dove posso reperire il fb del livecd 2005.0  :Razz:  ?

cmq non funziona anche mettendo CONSOLE sulla linea del kernel...  :Neutral: 

----------

## Onip

```
media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd

     Available versions:  2004.3 2005.0

     Installed:           2005.0

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Gentoo theme for gensplash consoles

```

TUTTA quella riga va messa nella linea del kernel, non solo CONSOLE.

Io proverei a ricompilare splashutils.

----------

## f0llia

Tnx  :Smile: 

Io ho una scheda ATI Radeon 9000 Mobility, se nel kernel invece che vesa-tng sceglo il driver per le radeon e in grub metto video=radeonfb dovrebbe essere ok , o sbaglio ?

----------

## f0llia

sono riuscito a attivarlo, ma mi restano ancora 2 problemini...

non riesco piu a levare il fb "emergence"... ho cancellato fbsplash-emergence da /boot e rifatto tutto con 

```

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2005.0-1024x768  -r 1024x768 livecd-2005.0

```

poi ho sistemato in grub.conf sostituendo i nomi, ma nulla.. al reboot mi appare sempre lo stesso fb.

L'altro problema è che non resta nulla al momento del login.. l'immagine sotto se ne va .. come posso risolvere ? 

Grazie mille

----------

## Onip

per il primo problema penso che dipenda dal fatto che tu hai compilato lo splash direttamente nel kernel (o per lo meno io ho capito così dai comandi che hai dato)

SE è così ti conviene compilare un kernel con solamente il supporto allo splash e riservare il tema all'initrd.

Per il secondo problema proprio non saprei dirti.

----------

## f0llia

non l'ho compilato direttamente nel kernel.. ho seguito la guida e precisamente il punto :

```

Caricare l'immagine initramfs dinamicamente all'avvio 

# mount /boot

# cd /etc/splash

# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768  -r 1024x768 emergence

```

ovviamente sostituendo a emergence livecd-2005.0

@ onip: tu anche dopo il login continui ad avere un'immagine di sfondo ?

----------

## Onip

sì, io l'immagine ce l'ho.

ma hai seguito il post di IPCoP? perchè quello è ridondante. se guardi usa due volte il comando splash_geninitramfs, la prima per compilare l'immagine nel kernel e la seconda per generare il ramdisk. Oppure usi genkernel?[/code]

----------

## f0llia

Io ho seguito questa quida :

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Framebuffer_Splash_-_Avvio_grafico

----------

## Onip

è quella che ho seguito anche io.

Comunque. Se hai usato genkernel x compilarti il kernel *wiki wrote:*   

> genkernel --menuconfig --gensplash=emergence all
> 
> 

 

oppure se ti sei compilato l'immagine nel kernel a mano

 *wiki wrote:*   

> # rm /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz
> 
> # splash_geninitramfs -v -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1024x768 emergence

 

Allora devi ricompilarti il kenrel (e prima anche l'immagine se lo hai fatto) cambiando opportunamente l'indicazione del tema.

Se hai fatto come ho fatto io, cioè kenel compilato a mano e initrd esterno al kernel allora non so che dirti

----------

## f0llia

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se hai fatto come ho fatto io, cioè kenel compilato a mano e initrd esterno al kernel allora non so che dirti

 

Esattamente questa via ho seguito...  :Neutral: 

----------

## CarloJekko

aggiornando qualcosa non sò cosa mi è uscito inserisci CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 al boot , e non sò perchè il prgogress bar non fungeva. Allora ho inseriro stò CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 al grub ed ora il progress bar funge ma mi carica mezza  schermata con il silent e mezza con il verbose (cercherò di fare una foto e di farvela vedere xkè è una cosa stupenda!)

cmq è così

questo è lo schermo

```

----------

## Onip

aggiungere "quiet" avevo anche io lo stesso problema

```
Hal9000 ~ # grep kernel /boot/grub/grub.conf

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

tutto va sulla stessa riga

----------

## CarloJekko

grazie...

tanto per la cronaca ho appena quasi passato il filo dal reinstallare l'intera gentoo, a causa del framebuffer   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

non ci crederete mai ma mi ha salvato il Matlab  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  (ed Onip) THX!!

----------

